# My Dog is a Solar charger!!



## vaithy (Jan 13, 2010)

Animal rights activities should exuse this article..
At the outset I agree DOGis one of must trusted and faithful animal..People in all walk love this..(unless its cannine teeth sung deep in to your flesh and get stiched)
But I was surprised that the Man's ancient companian can be useful for Renewable energy cause
*Solar dog: Man charges phone using a solar panel and his dog*

          By Andrew Lim  on Sunday, 10th January 2010

Erik Schiegg from Switzerland has either come up with the craziest thing we've ever seen, or the smartest. As you'll see in the video, Shiegg attached a solar panel, capable of charging a mobile phone, to a dog's “weather protection” suit. According to Shiegg, the prototype "solar dog" charger works in cloudy weather conditions and it's at a better angle to the sun than if he was wearing it.
Shiegg adds, “My Android phone is charged in no time... The dog feels good and I'm feeling good and planet mud is turned a little bit more into planet earth. But this idea would be interesting for farmers around the world, letting their animals collect electricity, too. Without the cost and waste for installation and the ground.” We can't wait to see solar power-producing chickens and cows.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eot2kNt6rY



*recombu.com/news/solar-dog-man-charges-phone-using-a-solar-panel-and-his-dog_M11310.html


----------



## azzu (Jan 13, 2010)

lol
nice post


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 13, 2010)

Guessed the idea from the title of the post... Anyway, solar panels can be added anywhere. You can even have one on top of your car to charge your phone and power the music system. But if it was as good as it sounds like it is, everyone would be doing it and have solar energy farms on top of everything under the sun (pun intended). But there is always the catch that solar panels are EXPENSIVE


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ Anyway... The Idea was nice...


----------



## paduko (Jan 15, 2010)

lol ...thats very useful...if only ur dog is not used to of playing with mud


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2010)

I had though of this idea when I was like 5 years old, honestly.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 20, 2010)

lolwut?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 20, 2010)

lol 
nice idea though.
btw dog eats more money than electricity.


----------

